# My New Fur Baby - 7 week old Corgi



## TheGeeksWife (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, I'm Heather and I'm new here. I found this website when looking for advise on caring for my 7 week old Corgi, Ein. She is a handful and I've never owned a puppy this young before. This site and everyone has amazing advice. I'm so grateful I found it. I thought I'd share some photos I took of my new baby girl today while she was sleepy. Enjoy!

Heather
The Geek's Wife


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Heather..welcome! What a sweet puppy. Lots of happy times ahead for you.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Oh how totally precious!


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

I am a self-professed giant dog addict. However, Corgis are my FAVORITE smaller dog! We had one in our family for years, and she was the absolute best =D

Welcome to the forum, your little one is super cute!


----------



## Staffordshire (Jul 31, 2010)

She is adorable!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Are you a Cowboy Bebop fan too? I love your corgi! So cute!


----------



## TheGeeksWife (Nov 4, 2010)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Are you a Cowboy Bebop fan too? I love your corgi! So cute!


Yeah, how could you tell?


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh my she is gorgeous! I love corgis, keep the pictures coming


----------



## TheGeeksWife (Nov 4, 2010)

More pictures! With a puppy this cute I just can't seem to leave my camera alone. LOL


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

I just can't get enough of her! If ever you get tired of her, feel free to send her my way


----------



## TheGeeksWife (Nov 4, 2010)

Stephie said:


> I just can't get enough of her! If ever you get tired of her, feel free to send her my way


I'm getting tired of not getting any sleep, but I'm not sure I could ever get tired of her. I don't supose you live in Phoenix, AZ? I can never have too many puppy sitters. LOL She is a handful.


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

Unfortunately, no. Not even close lol. drats!


----------

